# Betting on 100% Tie Off



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

No tie off needed if the staging has all the safety railings in place.


----------



## petek57 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Scaffolding ladder is affixed to scaffold*

No railings...just rungs. You climb 10' and slip you are flat on the ground


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Good question.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Fall protection or fall arrest systems -- Each employee more than 10 feet above a lower level shall be protected from falls by guardrails or a fall arrest system, except those on single-point and two-point adjustable suspension scaffolds. Each employee on a single-point and two-point adjustable suspended scaffold shall be protected by both a personal fall arrest system and a guardrail. *1926.451(g)(1)*


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

This is a billboard my company services. The owners require 100% tie off when on the cat walk, but getting there is not so easy..usually we have a lift if we must reach above working height on the cat walk. But not for this particular call. This kind of goes hand in hand with a previous thread I started, asking if a 2 man crew is appropriate for such work.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

I am remembering a rule that changes with height, somewhere in the 20' range, but I think it was a site specific, not OSHA. I will try and look later.

Maybe McClary got the ref I was thinking of, but I swear it was around 20' and this was at a powerhouse that was usually no nonsense.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Not sure if the ladder on a scaffold is a portable ladder, but if it is, no tie off is required while climbing. OSHA does not require tie-offs on portable ladders, but many site safety programs do.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Fall protection or fall arrest systems -- Each employee more than 10 feet above a lower level shall be protected from falls by guardrails or a fall arrest system, except those on single-point and two-point adjustable suspension scaffolds. Each employee on a single-point and two-point adjustable suspended scaffold shall be protected by both a personal fall arrest system and a guardrail. *1926.451(g)(1)*


But not on a ladder.


----------



## electric mike (Jun 15, 2009)

Is it OSHA that requires 3 body points contacting ladders at all times or is that another jobsite legend?


----------



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

s.kelly said:


> I am remembering a rule that changes with height, somewhere in the 20' range, but I think it was a site specific, not OSHA. I will try and look later.
> 
> Maybe McClary got the ref I was thinking of, but I swear it was around 20' and this was at a powerhouse that was usually no nonsense.


You might be thinking of the rule that states if the scaffolding is 3 times as high as it is wide you must tie the scaffolding off to a tie point. Something like that I think.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

NacBooster29 said:


> This is a billboard my company services. The owners require 100% tie off when on the cat walk, but getting there is not so easy..usually we have a lift if we must reach above working height on the cat walk. But not for this particular call. This kind of goes hand in hand with a previous thread I started, asking if a 2 man crew is appropriate for such work.


I can't tell from my phone, but that looks like a Lamar board. Their employees are required to have a double lanyard but tie off is not required for the accent. On boards greater than 50', they typically have a vertical safety cable.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

It is in fact a Lamar board we service the led displays. Interesting niche work


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

I took the OSHA 30 class. Twice. and I still cant quote OSHA rules word for word. I really hated that class.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

buddhakii said:


> You might be thinking of the rule that states if the scaffolding is 3 times as high as it is wide you must tie the scaffolding off to a tie point. Something like that I think.


Looking, BBQ says not on a scaffold ladder. I think he is right and that the requirement I was thinking of was plant specific rule requiring tie off on a scaffold ladder 20 or greater.

But yes the three times height does sound like where the requirement for outriggers or tie off to structure is required.


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

electric mike said:


> Is it OSHA that requires 3 body points contacting ladders at all times or is that another jobsite legend?


It is OSHA required 3 pt of contact. They will jump your crap on camp lejeune if you are caught otherwise.


----------



## Shazbo inc. (Jan 11, 2012)

Is the exstention ladder at least tied off to the vertical ladder?


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

It was I was in the process of taking it down. Figured I'd snap a pic. I know the guys here love pics.


----------



## Jack-Howland (Mar 28, 2013)

Fixed ladders do not fall under the scaffold standard hence scaffolding requirements do not apply. You will find fixed ladders under sub part X of 29 cfr 1910.


----------



## Legion (Oct 19, 2010)

Quick clarification. By "provided scaffold ladder" are you referring to the factory made ladders for tube and coupler scaffolding? Or the end frames of tubular, welded-frame scaffolds frequently called system or framed scaffolding. The latter are only allowed to be used during erecting and dismantling of the scaffolding, according to OSHA. Additionally, does George follow Federal OSHA regulations or have their own agency?


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

NacBooster29 said:


> This is a billboard my company services. The owners require 100% tie off when on the cat walk, but getting there is not so easy..usually we have a lift if we must reach above working height on the cat walk. But not for this particular call. This kind of goes hand in hand with a previous thread I started, asking if a 2 man crew is appropriate for such work.


Somebody's gotta call 911 when you fall.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

NacBooster29 said:


> This is a billboard my company services. The owners require 100% tie off when on the cat walk, but getting there is not so easy..usually we have a lift if we must reach above working height on the cat walk. But not for this particular call. This kind of goes hand in hand with a previous thread I started, asking if a 2 man crew is appropriate for such work.


Somebody's gotta call 911 when you fall.


----------



## rma1998 (Jun 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDNGZVmhkTo


----------

